# Health issues with a Boston Terrier/Pomeranian Mix?



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

Just adopted a cute pup. Boston Terrier/Pomeranian mix. He is only 3 months now but I would like to know what possible health issues he may or may not have. He does not have the scrunched face of a boston so I am hoping the the respiratory issues they have wont be an issue. Just curious.... Thanks.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Luxating Patellas would be the biggest concern I think.

Of course if the parents were both tested for luxating patellas the puppy will have much less of a chance of having it. (something all responsible breeders do)


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Pretty much anything from this list *Boston* *Terrier* *Health* Problems as well as anything from this list *Pomeranian Health Problems*. Where did you adopt him from? He's certainly a cutie if that's him in your avatar.


----------



## Rebemdee (Aug 23, 2009)

We have a pomston too! Ours has the boston body, and pom face and tail, so her snout is a longer and more formed than the typical boston. Despite that, and maybe because she's mostly black, she very easily becomes overheated. I'd recommend caution in the heat until you know your dog's heat tolerance. 

We have noticed the subluxating patella; she's a pound dog, so we only know her lineage by report, we don't know anything about the health of the parents. She will get gimpy and hold her leg, she'll either stretch it out and pop the patella back or she'll tripod over to me and I'll do it for her. It's not as common now that she's about 2 years old, it happened much more when she was younger, I think because she's learned to moderate her activity. Keep an eye out for it, if your dog all the sudden yelps and pulls up a leg, that's likely what it is.

She's had the usual getting sick from the kennel, and her spay site had a little skin infection. Otherwise, she's a healthy, happy dog! 

Our dog's temperment is a bit skittish and anxious, and we knew that when we got her at 12 weeks old. That's just who she is, and we've worked with it, with a trainer and desensitization to kids, noises, and animals. She wouldn't have made it past a breeder, but she's our joy.

Congrats on adding a Pomston to your home! We love our dog dearly, and she's a constant source of amusement and affection. Just watch out for those little teeth, they are like razors, and you'll be surprised how much your dog can chew through. Little jaws does not mean gentle chewing!


----------



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello! Nice to see another pomston owner. We are lucky that our dog has a great personality and loves everyone and every other animal he has contact with. We just have issues with crating him while we work. 

I know what you mean that his teeth are sharp. He has destroyed a red kong already and he is 4 months old. 

How much does your dog weight and what is its height at the shoulder.


----------



## LadyD (May 10, 2009)

I have been owned by two Boston Terriers in the last 21 years. The first one lived to be 19 years old, the one I have now is 17 months old. Bostons are very sensitive to extreme weather, hot or cold. The only breathing problem I've had with them is 'the 'reverse sneeze'. Bostons snort like a bull and snore like crazy LOL Most of them are high energy and very lovable.


----------



## Rebemdee (Aug 23, 2009)

She's in a snit, so I can't check her height right now, she hates the tape measure and keeps running away. The top of her head almost reaches my knee, so I would estimate she's about 18 inches tall from the top of her head. She was 17.5 lbs when we checked a few months ago. She's a small dog. 

As for crating, it's hard. We luckily didn't have to crate her much when she was a puppy, but she didn't like it either. She will now go easily on command "to crate," and I always reward her for it, but she's 2 years old. She wouldn't have done it as a puppy. Also, your pups attention span isn't very long, so anything you leave in wont entertain him for long. Maybe try a black kong, and freeze some peanut butter mixed with regular kibble, as a special crate treat. It will take a long time for him to get the treat out and he'll associate the crate with this very special treat. The hardest thing for us was a schedule, but once we got her on one, and she had enough bladder control to last a few hours, it got much easier. She was totally potty trained and crate trained by 6 months. 

Best of luck, and I hope you'll post photos as he grows, I'd love to see him. Pomstons are lots of fun and really beautiful.


----------



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow she is a small pup. Rocky is about 14" tall at the shoulders and weights 12 pounds. He is only 4 months old! We rescued him from a lady who told us that he was a Boston/pom mix and honestly nobody else thinks that. She told us he would be about 20 pounds and the vet thinks more like 35 pounds. haha

Rocky is great.....we love him so much. If you send me your email I can email you pictures.


----------



## DixieGirl (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a Boston Terrier/Pomeranian mix (Pomston) and she is very healthy and very smart. She does overheat quickly but we have a kiddy pool that she cools off in.


----------

